# Mold on barrel



## nicklausjames (Jul 15, 2015)

I should have taken a picture but I tried cleaning this up last night. Anyways, I have an 11 gallon barrel filled w chardonnay and a 15 gallon full of merlot aging in the basement. I moved about one month ago and brought the barrels. The new basement is much more humid and I just got a dehumidifier to help with this. Anyways some greenish mold formed around the hole in the barrel and bung. I tried killing it w starsan. I also tried rubbing the campden tablet on it. Finally I used a little bleach. Any ideas on how to kill this and prevent it in the future?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 15, 2015)

No bleach. Ever! You don't want that anywhere near your wine or winemaking tools. I think you are on the right track with the dehumidifier. Mix up a strong KMETA solution and spritz around the opening on a regular basis.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 15, 2015)

"sigh…………."

Chlorine Use in the Winery


----------



## JohnT (Jul 15, 2015)

Yup just like what the others said, No Bleach!!!! 

What I would do is make up a strong solution of K-META, soak a clean dish towel in the solution, roll up the towel, and place it around where the bung meets the keg. The towel will absorb any wine that might leak out and the k-meta will inhibit mold growth.


----------



## 4score (Jul 16, 2015)

There's a story I heard here in CA of a winery having to burn down their place due to BLEACH getting in and around their winery! Keep the bleach far away.


----------



## nicklausjames (Jul 21, 2015)

Attached is a pic. If anyone has any advice on how to get rid of the mold besides not using bleach please let me know. Lesson learned on the bleach.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 21, 2015)

Get rid of the stupid oak stopper, that looks like part of your problem. Get an (inert) silicon stopper. Then wipe the area clean with a papertowel soaked in KMETA sanitizing solution. Then spritz the area well with KMETA. Hit that area every few days with the KMETA and wipe it. Stay on it. And needless to say you had better be keeping your Sulfite levels up in that wine or its going to be TOAST.


----------



## Floandgary (Jul 21, 2015)

Thankfully trial and error (aka Science) over the years has brought this craft to ideal parameters. However my mind's eye is still in a dark/dank Medieval cave in France (likely at a monastery or convent) where elixirs are merrily forming, soon to be enjoyed at the great table. After a prayer for good health of course!


----------

